# Bountiful Canyon



## Finnegan (Sep 7, 2007)

I recently moved to Bountiful and have taken just a couple rides up the canyon to check things out for extended archery and the turkey hunt. I took another ride up there this morning.

As a citizen of Bountiful and a life-long citizen of Utah, I'm ashamed. The amount of trash up there is ridiculous. The garbage in the canyon is beyond belief.

To the point, I want to organize a canyon clean-up. I'm asking Bountiful city to provide a couple dumpsters at the turn-around at the bottom of the canyon. I'm asking the USFS to provide logistical help. What the canyon needs is volunteers, volunteers with pick-ups or trailers and volunteers with technical savvy. A lot of garbage has been tossed where it will require rappelling skills to attach to it and drag it out. So I need some ATVs as well.

Question is, can I get this together? Point of my post is, are there enough volunteers to make this happen. Would you volunteer?


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

Hope you can get something together. The amount of trash in a lot of places disgusts me, people suck sometimes.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

#1DEER 1-I said:


> Hope you can get something together. The amount of trash in a lot of places disgusts me, people suck sometimes.


Trash is all over in every canyon across the State. It's a shame for sure. Best of luck in getting a cleanup crew. I've loaded the bed of my truck with garbage bags full of junk that I picked up along a canyon roadside.


----------



## Runter (Jun 1, 2017)

Sounds like a good scout service project or even an eagle project. I would like to help if it fits my schedule.


----------



## dawsdeezy (Dec 1, 2020)

Did this ever come to fruition?


----------

